

Show HN: Glot.io – an open source pastebin with runnable snippets and API - petterrasmussen
https://glot.io/

======
ohaal
I've been using this service for a while already, mostly for demoing answers
on StackOverflow and/or testing out new languages without having to install
anything locally. Although the site is very handy, I find some of its design
choices a bit peculiar.

1\. Saving after editing someone elses snippet (effectively creating a
fork/clone)

> I can run the code after I change it, but I can't save it? This is what I
> miss most from other "pastebins".

2\. Save indicator

> I don't see any indicator of whether or not the snippet has been
> edited/saved.

3\. Secret snippets

> Why can only logged in users store "secret" snippets? Secret snippets are
> still accessible by anyone with the URL, so why shouldn't an anonymous user
> be able to save them? I'd imagine a concept of "private" snippets would make
> more sense to restrict for logged in users.

4\. Code language versioning

> Currently, there is only one version, "latest" of each language available
> (except Python, JavaScript and PHP). I assume the version support lists will
> improve eventually, but it would be nice to know what this "latest" refers
> to, and a bit more accurate versioning in general.

5\. No URL immediately visible after saving a snippet

> OK, I need to grab it from the address bar, but this may not be immediately
> obvious for everyone.

6\. Username

> What is it used for? I can't log in using my username, and in the "Snippets"
> table, I'm listed with my name instead of my username.

7\. E-mail address

> I can't change it?

Other than that, props on creating, providing and maintaining a great service!

------
nicolewhite
I wish I had known about this earlier. Usually when I want to show someone a
snippet of code I'll use a GitHub gist, but it's certainly much nicer for the
recipient to be able to run / edit the code.

------
furier
This looks like great stuff, you did all this by your self?

